# 234 fwhp 240 fwtq 2002 4AT 3.5 Altima



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Got car dyno'ed Thursday, learned lots of new stuff about the 3.5 engine, go to http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=203290 and read the thread. Oh yeah, 4AT means it is an automatic tranny, approximately 20% drivetrain losses OR 296 CRANK HP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too much to retype here. Check out my altimas.net registry for a pic of one dyno. I will get the rest hosted ASAP.

quarter mile times sucked, my tranny is slipping on the 2-3 shift and traction sucked but i still took off 0.4 seconds off my best time to date.


I edited the post to reflect the current link.......
Slurp


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

WHAT? More info!!!!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*ruben*

check your pm's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *WHAT? More info!!!! *


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

in a nutshell, i am faced with two dilemmas: tranny won't handle the power so I have three options, build auto tranny for 2500.00, swap in a 5 MT or a Maxima 6MT w/ HLSD

other problem is: stock fuel system won't handle more than 288 crank hp, I have ~300 at the crank (my stock tranny losses were around 22%). Sooo, i need to upgrade injectors, regulators, fuel pump, maybe purchase a stand alone FMU from apexi.

good news is i should be able to see 270-300 whp with a tranny swap and bolt ons ONLY once i fix my fuel situation.

good god what can of worms have we opened on the Honda (nope), er I mean Mustang (nope) er yeah Camaro guys?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Snolden,

Those are incredible gains. 

I attribute the lion's share of those
gains to the header. My question
would be, what is HS going to do 
about the cat(s) situation and
the sensor's that follow.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

You may not have to buy ALL those upgrades for the fuel system. Many times the stock fuel pumps are capable of supporting significantly more flow than stock if called for. Not sure about the Altimas specifically, but on my SS all I had to do is fuel injectors while keeping the rest stock.

Fuel injectors alone are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh my goodness!! Thats unbelievable....makes me want to spend the extra 4 or 5 grand () to get the 3.5.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i don't know about the fuel

i know i have to resolve the tranny issue NOW however.

i will keep a VQ35 engine, but i don't know if it will be in an altima right now.

the cost of changing tranny's is such that selling my car and buying a used altima, maxima, g35 or Z is definitely an option as long as it comes with a MT.

i will continue to aid in development of the VQ as i have always done so far but the limitations of FWD without a LSD are starting to show and we have only bolt ons available yet


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I'll sell you my Altima. It has a manual.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*check this link*

mine is for sale

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1216804#post1216804

manual tranny ain't gonna handle it either (IMHO)

getting a 2003 6MT G35 (I think the VQ35DE will need a RWD platform to see its full potential)

buying the G sometime in the next week


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree that the VQ needs rear wheel drive. A stock Alty practically makes too much power for a front wheel drive car. I decided to go a different route myself and am building up a '97 LT1 Z28. You can get used LT1's pretty cheap now, and I'm going to try to get about 350 rwhp by next year while keeping it streetable.

Good luck with the Infinity. They are really beautiful cars.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: check this link*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *
> manual tranny ain't gonna handle it either (IMHO)
> 
> getting a 2003 6MT G35 (I think the VQ35DE will need a RWD platform to see its full potential)
> ...


So, you don't think the 5MT will handle the power? What do you think you're whp would be if you had the MT?

As far as buying the G35 goes.......YOU BASTARD! j/k I know you will love it!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*no, I think the MT*

in the altima WILL handle it. Just: if I am gonna buy a new car to upgrade my tranny, I may as well get RWD and the possibility of a LSD (I am considering the G35 Sport Coupe also)

with the MT, my losses would have been ~15% vice 22% so I would have seen about 250 whp. 

Sean


----------

